# Rebuild: 1974 aquasport 222



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

The time has finally come for our rebuild. George at South Texas boatworks has just begun to starting on the rebuild and we can not be more excited. He will be redoing everything (stringers, transom, deck, cap, storage, etc. He has been a pleasure to work with and is very knowledgable about the rebuilding process, and by what we have seen from his work, we are ready to see him work his magic. We have also been working with Benny at Fusion custom aluminum for our tower build. He also has been awesome to work with because he is very good at sending updating pictures every week and he brought our idea of the tower we want to life, and we cannot be more pleased. He is almost finished with the tower, all he has left is the t-top part of it and a couple more aluminum pieces to weld. I will recommend him 100% to anyone who needs custom aluminum work. I will be uploading pictures of the rebuild as I receive them, and attached will be before pictures and a picture of the almost completed tower. I hope yall enjoy!


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Pics... not quite sure how to rotate some of the pictures


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*You gonna bracket?*

And do away with inboard? - Those were some of the most seaworthy hulls and good riding for their time !! Looking forward to build out --


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes sir, we removed the inboard and will be mounting a 200hp to push her


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

George did my Shallow Sport a couple of years ago. I recommend him to everyone. The only problem with George is the wait for him to get to your boat. Then it goes fast. As we waited in line my son asked me why we had to wait. I explain that if George was not any good, nobody would have him do the work. Sometimes you have to wait to have the work done right and good. Well worth the wait. 


My Shallow Sports went from an ugly duckling to a swan. Keep pictures coming.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

subscribed


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

just received some more pictures from George, thought I would share with ya'll


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

George is great. Everytime I think I want to do one of these myself, I find one of these threads and read it again. The feeling goes away pretty quick. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

A little update for ya'll...Some pics of the nearly completed tower, all she needs is upholstery and the canvas to be put on. I cannot give Benny at Fusion Custom Aluminum enough credit for the work he has done. It is exactly what we pictured it to be like. He has done an amazing job. Enjoy the couple of pics...


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Tower updated pics...


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

That looks nice! Any hull updates?


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you! And no sir, not yet. I will post pictures of the hull right away when I receive them!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

well???


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry...been really busy at work, will try to get out there soon to check out the progress George has made! Will post pics when I get them!


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

George is really one busy fellow


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice build. I just told myself not long ago that i swear off old boat projects as soon as I sold my old Grady. Now with these rebuild posts it makes me want to do an aquasport, mako, or seacraft and have it professionally done. The old hulls just have more soul to them.


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

It was a dream of me and my brothers ever since we went to Florida and fished out an Aquasport with a tower. They are just a classic looking boat...we are excited to see George bring her back to life!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Shaffer Boats*

Like this one??


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin good. Tortuga was a 215 and was perfect boat except it came with 150 HP.. Upgraded to 200 when the 150 finally blew up and it made all the difference in the world.. Hang all the HP off the stern it will take... You will be happy.... Aquasport/Wellcraft is the boat of choice in Florida.. will run fairly shallow and great in heavy chop...


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

gonna be similar to this...going with an "ice blue" for the hull


----------



## cd1168 (Nov 20, 2017)

really nice project


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

beauxedup said:


> gonna be similar to this...going with an "ice blue" for the hull


That will look GREAT!. Have loved those boats since I was little. That color will look great on that hull. Please post when you get more hull pics.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

surely some updates??? lol


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Its been a busy month, I haven't had time to get out there to check it out myself because almost every weekend I have something going on. I'm sure George has got some work done on her, I just haven't received any more pics yet. I'll be sure to post pics once I get them!


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Just wanted to let ya'll know, I should be going by this week/weekend and will take pictures so stay tuned!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

tease....


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Went by to take some pictures...some progress for y'all


----------



## Custom LED (Nov 10, 2018)

beauxedup said:


> Tower updated pics...


The older Aquasports are great project boats. Yours will be amazing when completed I'm sure. Great choice changing the console. The older CC all had the same flaw. Short wide consoles that limited newer electronics for those that kept them.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

I went by today, and here are some pictures for y'all


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

pic


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

that looks really good!


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

looking good-had a 1982 22 family fisherman-aquasport made great boats in the day-george did some work for me on my current boat-great group of guys to work with- good luck


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Here are some updated pics!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Time for an update!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That's what I am thinking


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry fellas been real busy...these are the most updated pics I have, but I know george has done more work since these pictures.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Any new updates?


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Weather has put a dent on some things. The hull is sanded and being primed, don't have any pics yet but will post as soon as i get them


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

checked the boat out today...Primed and ready for paint!


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Very nice! Thanks for the update.


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Just a little update, got the porta bracket in the other day! Would have a picture but I wrapped it back up in the packaging. We got it in the suzuki white color to match our 200hp zuke we are getting


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm hoping my T top sells soon so I can do a 2nd station like yours on my 24 mod v


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

We are excited to run from the top, but also have the option to run from the center console. If you don't have anyone in mind to build your tower/2nd station, get with Benny from Fusion Custom aluminum (713-292-4410). He is a great fella and did an amazing job on ours and he is awesome to work with


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

We need pitchers!


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Here are some pics of the porta bracket. The boat should have paint on it real soon and when I get pictures I will post them


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

updates?


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Little update: When they got to sanding the bottom, they discovered it had been painted multiple times and it needed a little more work than initially thought. Instead of painting the bottom they decided it'd be better to do a gelcoat. So this is a picture of the ( White)gelcoat prior to the sand and polish. Then above the water line it'll be an Ice Blue. This picture is from today...just a matter of time until she's complete.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice. That hull and the old SeaCrafts were simply awesome.

Keep the pixels coming!

TH


----------



## TX OUTLAW (Nov 4, 2017)

looks good!any updates?


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

I wish lol but Not really...the bottom (under waterline) is gelcoated and polished which looks very good. But other than that, there is no color on the hull yet. George has to get this other boat that was there before ours out the door, so as of right now I do not have any updated pictures. Might go by tomorrow to check on it and order some things but I will update y'all when there is more progress.


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Took a little longer than expected, but George at South Texas Boatworks absolutely killed it along with Benny @ Fusion custom aluminum. Still some final touches need to go on such as rub rail and some other things. Then Wednesday, we will be dragging it to Shaver marine for the outboard...enjoy


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Boat is done at George's...and dropped off at Shavers. Pictures do not do this boat justice. George did a hell of a job. Will post more pictures once the engine is one. Hope yall enjoy


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Looks great! That will be a fishing machine once it's all put together. Congrats!


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Simply unique, and a boat by and for you! Keep the story and pictures coming! Way to go!


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Awesome build!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*really nice*

I like the color and aluminum work. you got the wheels rolling here. I'm looking for a smooth riding boat for outfront, but can wade out of as well. Your boat looks like a good multipurpose one. I'm running a 1975 20 foot Mako, which works well in the bay and fair outfront. I'd like to find a 24 footer that suits both purposes, but it's a struggle, not know which hull I really want. A complete remodel would be in store if and when I decide, as it would most likely be an older hull, and possibly a new E-Tec. :texasflag


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

She floats! She looks beautiful


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Bad *** boat. Congrats


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

That is one sexy hull.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nice. No top drive? Thought that is what the pod up top was for.
--Hop


----------



## beauxedup (Mar 20, 2017)

Josh didn't have time to finish the top drive for our tournament last weekend. So its back at his shop so he can button up the top drive and install the lowrance. So next time we take it out we will be able to drive from up top as well.


----------

